# Ruger Support



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I noticed that I was missing the front screw for the trigger guard on my Blackhawk .357 last week. I looked up the part on their web site and saw that the replacement screw was 50 cents. 

I thought "Oh great! I'll have to buy a .50 screw and pay $5.00 for shipping." I called Ruger to order the part.

They sent it to me for free! I lost the screw (although I don't know how), it is a 17 year old gun, and they didn't even charge me for shipping.

That's how to keep customers happy. :smt023 

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've heard pros and cons regarding Ruger Service. So far, I've never had to avail myself of Ruger's service department. But I usually keep a good supply of parts on hand for rapid replacement.

On my guns, the ejector housing screw has a high mortality rate, as do the base pin latches and transfer bars. So, I keep my parts box stocked with these items as they are quick fixes that require no fitting.

Bob Wright


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

Same experience for me on my GP100. The small plunger/spring for the cylinder latch was bad. I called and they just said OK they would ship out. I received the part in three days. No charge for the part or shipping. Doesn't leave much room to complain.


----------

